# PSD - Psivida Limited



## DRUGGIST (10 January 2005)

*PSD a good buy?*

I have been following PSD for some time and hold some.

It seems that they are tidying up their patents on biosilicon, have signed a deal with one of the big 5 pharma and are about to list on NASDAQ and yet their price hasn't taken off yet.

Any thoughts?
Druggist
Purveyor of fine medicines to the masses


----------



## BraceFace (28 November 2005)

*Re: PSD a good buy?*

There was a flurry of activity on PSD today - down 10% to 60c and went as low as 55c during the day. No announcement that I am aware of.
Does indeed seem like a good buy right now.....
Does anyone know what was going on today?


----------



## BraceFace (17 July 2006)

Wow big hit today! Down over 20%.
Currently at 41.5c. No market sensitive announcement.
Something going on?

Seems like good buying considering the recent capital raising at 60c a share.
It wasnt that long ago when PSD was over a buck.


----------



## Geezer (18 July 2006)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Wow big hit today! Down over 20%.
> Currently at 41.5c. No market sensitive announcement.
> Something going on?
> 
> ...





Something going on? I think its called share ownership dilution (when the notes are converted that is)!! i think the change of terms of the $15 m debt has just about guarenteed that these will be converted......

Nevermind, hang in there guys......positive announcement re phase IIb brachysil results (liver cancer) shouldnt be to far away....


----------



## Mellow77 (30 October 2006)

Anybody still holding this? I bought few because of significant sp drop and some positive announcements later, but nothing has happended so far...
They stated they need more funds to utilise outcomes from research into production stage.
Anybody with more sophisticated opinion on this company?

Thanx to all.


----------



## BraceFace (31 October 2006)

Yes, still holding, but not with baited breath!

It seems quite amazing to me that PSD is now trading sub 30c and does not how any signs of moving from this zone.Was well over $1 not that long ago.

This is looking like another Metabolic (see link on MBP)..... At least that company has shown signs of life in recent times.

Perhaps we'll see some movement (hopefully upwards) when some new clinical trial data is released.

Wishful thinking?


----------



## constable (29 January 2007)

Bottomed or not , this has got a rather large spike in volume of late. 
Has the worm turned ? Of late has signed drug delivery licencing agreement with Faber and Magor Global Pharma. Sp off today 1 cent to 21c 
Have bought a small parcel based on increases in volumes and a possible lag in market reaction to recent ann.


----------



## BraceFace (30 January 2007)

Very disappointing this one.

I don't think we will see any major change on this one until some decent research announcements are made down the track (whenever that may be).

I seem to recollect a new release of shares at 26c recently.

Any share price over that would be a bonus at the moment.


----------



## constable (30 January 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Very disappointing this one.
> 
> I don't think we will see any major change on this one until some decent research announcements are made down the track (whenever that may be).
> 
> ...



Yes well at 21c it does seem like a reasonable discount to the 3.7mill capital raising @ 26c
However the 2 recent ann. are big news i would have thought (27/12/06 re pharma deal) and (9/1/07 re faber deal) . spike in volume would suggest the same although im bemused with current pricing.
Anyway psdv up 6% on nasdaq and their retisert drug implant  has been given biller code for medicare reinbursement.


----------



## BraceFace (30 January 2007)

I look at the 21c price and think "Bargain".
But then again, I thought the same thing last year when I bought at 63c - only to see it get hammered down to current levels.

My gut is telling me to buy at 21c and sell at anything above 26c - which is where you'd think it would be given that capital raising alone.
My head is telling me, don't be stupid, get the hell out and cut your losses.

These Biotechs are not for the fainthearted - fluctuations in SP often don't seem to match up with company announcements and when they are out of favour, MAN are they out of favour.

I am not aware of any major negative news from Psivida in recent times. With all the current hype (at least on this forum) about money being moved from resurces to biotech/pharm companies, you'd think this would be doing better.

beats the c--p out of me!!


----------



## redandgreen (31 January 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> I look at the 21c price and think "Bargain".
> But then again, I thought the same thing last year when I bought at 63c - only to see it get hammered down to current levels.
> 
> My gut is telling me to buy at 21c and sell at anything above 26c - which is where you'd think it would be given that capital raising alone.
> ...



I have had this one on my watchlist for ages, took the plunge yesterday @21.5 after  announcement, thinking surely this is the bottom   the SP then promptly fell a further 5%   
beats the c--p out of me too!!!.


----------



## constable (31 January 2007)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> I have had this one on my watchlist for ages, took the plunge yesterday @21.5 after  announcement, thinking surely this is the bottom   the SP then promptly fell a further 5%
> beats the c--p out of me too!!!.



Thats funny I did exactly the same, then I sold out today and bought back at the same price after there was finally some interest....least my brokers happy


----------



## constable (9 February 2007)

This has the potential to break out today as it has been operating very tightly and today has jumped up by 1.5c.


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> This has the potential to break out today as it has been operating very tightly and today has jumped up by 1.5c.



What the hells this doing at 23 cents?????last time i looked it was 70 something
Breaking out of long term down trend????


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> This has the potential to break out today as it has been operating very tightly and today has jumped up by 1.5c.



I think you're right


----------



## BraceFace (9 February 2007)

You guys are optimistic.
I reckon if you move that top line on your chart a bit higher, that 1.5c price spike will fit in the range quite nicely.

I hope you are right - but there no real reason for breakout is there?


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> You guys are optimistic.
> I reckon if you move that top line on your chart a bit higher, that 1.5c price spike will fit in the range quite nicely.
> 
> I hope you are right - but there no real reason for breakout is there?



disagree bf
the top line intersects four spikes if i lift it it wont intersect any but the current price
the give away for the break out is the two months down ...one month flat..then break out
buy a text book and stick this in  
maybe (disclaimer)


----------



## BraceFace (9 February 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> disagree bf
> the top line intersects four spikes if i lift it it wont intersect any but the current price
> the give away for the break out is the two months down ...one month flat..then break out
> buy a text book and stick this in
> maybe (disclaimer)




Fair enough, but where's the flat month?
I just see down, down, down then a small spike today...
Volume is pretty good today though, I'll pay you that.


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> You guys are optimistic.
> but there no real reason for breakout is there?




price falling below company value... did you think it would go down forever?
sooner or later the trend must change ...unless the company is going broke
obvious break out now imo


----------



## Snakey (9 February 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but where's the flat month?
> I just see down, down, down then a small spike today...
> Volume is pretty good today though, I'll pay you that.



a bit under a month 
heading flat is a break of down trend after that it usually time to head up


----------



## motorway (17 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> This has the potential to break out today as it has been operating very tightly and today has jumped up by 1.5c.




That bar caught My attention

some attempted Wyckoff Analysis ( No claim to being an expert here    )


test response test response ..behavior ---> change of behaviour

supply overcoming demand.. Upthrusts ....Ease of movement down


...demand starts meeting supply volume off the bottom----> ending action

Demand did take visible control... A Sign of strength

A test of the  low ... confirming action at the last point of support

A valid buy point for early birds ( is PSD  of a type of stock that We should be early ? )

Last bar I think ( marked b ) should be contrasted with The upthrust bar ( marked a )

How has the demand supply interaction changed ?
range of bar .. Volume associated.. close ? context with neighbour bars ?
position in the trend... The character of the trend ( true trend.. low to lows highs to highs etc )

Upward slopping blue line  is a reverse use of trend line
warranted by the Volume in the ending action

Angle at this stage is tentative...

But all diagonal lines on time scaled charts are tentative
When compared to horizontal lines ( support resistance half way points )

Downward slopping green bar is a valid shorter time frame supply line
Drawn from two commensurate points of action..


Subsequent action is Now key
last Bar had good volume 
what will be the response

Any strength now would be a green flag..

test response , test response......

Identifying the character of the action...

look at the weekly look at the p&f ( for a  different way of measuring the length of action in a trading range )

Recent low defines a valid area that would signify the  break down of a 
a bullish market definition  ( But watch out for springs )

Volume = attention 
PSD has some attention What is the effect of that attention
Will that attention gather a following.. Who then takes advantage of the volume generated ? contrast the next large range bars with bars a and b 

esp near the upper trend line

Some start at analysis

I tend to be an early bird   

motorway


----------



## Lucky_Country (20 March 2007)

Certainly got some attention today
Onwards and upwards I hope


----------



## BraceFace (20 March 2007)

Another share price spike for no apparent reason.
Unless there is a positive annoucement in the near future, the SP will pull back to previous levels for sure. I give in 2 weeks and it will be back to low 20's, where it has been for yonks.This is exactly what happened last time (see earlier posts)
Nice spike for the day traders out there, not so good for those who bought this company's stock a year or so ago when it was over a buck.

these biotechs are not for the fainthearted.
Fickle.


----------



## motorway (20 March 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Another share price spike for no apparent reason.
> Unless there is a positive annoucement in the near future, the SP will pull back to previous levels for sure. I give in 2 weeks and it will be back to low 20's, where it has been for yonks.This is exactly what happened last time (see earlier posts)
> Nice spike for the day traders out there, not so good for those who bought this company's stock a year or so ago when it was over a buck.
> 
> ...





There is intent behind every movement in the price

This Sign OF Strength ( nice range good close just right volume )

IS nothing like the earlier spikes

Where it went up to go down, Were opportunities for supply, for selling.
Supply was seen to overcome demand at those junctures.

This if you looked at the chart above comes from nice preperation from the
19 jan. I would designate that area as accumulation..

The lines drawn on the chart above Show price coming to a hinge ( all those evocative words... apex, dead centre , spring board )

This bar is a clear sign of strength

even a jump across resistance .. ( creek )

Probabilities are positive

initial upside implications target .36+

For those taking their urging from the chart

Raising stops to break even is always a sound consideration now..
As is looking for valid pyramid opportunities

Anyone who bought at a $1 and still holds is not interested in the urging of this or any other chart..

There is nothing in recent time that has such clarity as today's action in context..

motorway


----------



## BraceFace (22 March 2007)

motorway said:
			
		

> There is intent behind every movement in the price
> 
> This Sign OF Strength ( nice range good close just right volume )
> 
> ...




Yadda Yadda yadda.
I'm afraid I'm a little lowbrow to truly understand your postings Motorway.

Mate, you can do your analyses, you can draw the lines on the chart as you please, you ramble your technobabble, it doesn't change a thing....
SP dropped back 9% today.
It is now under your resistance line - surprise, surprise.
Just like before

If this cracks 36c+ as you claim in the next few weeks, I'll eat my shorts.


----------



## motorway (22 March 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Yadda Yadda yadda.
> I'm afraid I'm a little lowbrow to truly understand your postings Motorway.
> 
> Mate, you can do your analyses, you can draw the lines on the chart as you please, you ramble your technobabble, it doesn't change a thing....
> ...




Well forums are about sharing not just taking
(And am not talking about you...   )


When should We Buy... When it is going down?
Or when We detect real accumulation?

.36 gives Me a possible reward based on the same average step up.
I can then use that as part of the judgement as to IF I should risk money
and how much...

It is a target not a prediction ... Like an archery target.. I have some idea what the arrow is being fired at.. No guarantee that it will hit it
A TARGET NOT PREDICTION.


Here is My comment today:

Test and Response

Jumps and Backups

It jumped How high on how much volume And took how much time..

Compared to the Backup that is now happening..

Where was the ease of movement
Where is the ease of movement

We have had ending action.. We have has Signs of strength in the trading range.
We have had a Jump.

On tip toe it is hard to jump further.

That is why the breakout is so high risk.

So the stock backs up...

It did it's jump in one day.. On good price volume relationships
It is backing up over two days atm the greater ease of movement was on the jump

Taken a lot of effort (volume) to backup

HOWEVER The JUMP might be totally negated With further weakness

That would then put Us back in the trading range.. And more preperation

Prices move in WAVES .. As long as there is a following... VOLUME = following

Where does the selling lose its following?
Where does demand emerge?

We should look in the vicinity of the half way points
around .245 even .23 Would be OK..

JUMPS and BACKUPS
TESTS and RESPONSES

look for the LOW risk entries..

Those who are looking to buy or are holding
are still being early here

A successful backup now would be a very good entry point
(IMO)


DYOR

motorway


----------



## BraceFace (23 March 2007)

Back down to 23.5c at end of weeks trading.
No surprises there.

Once again back in between motorway's tram lines.


----------



## motorway (23 March 2007)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Back down to 23.5c at end of weeks trading.
> No surprises there.
> 
> Once again back in between motorway's tram lines.




Certainly not one to have the farm on    .. As I said Very early..

Lot of shares changing hands.
So in an important way it is not exactly back where it was.
and it isn't in any case..

Different hands .. different purpose, different intentions.

Some wanting In are In..
Some wanting out are out..

Subsequent action 
is what is important

motorway


----------



## constable (29 March 2007)

BraceFace said:


> Back down to 23.5c at end of weeks trading.
> No surprises there.
> 
> Once again back in between motorway's tram lines.




After todays volume im not so sure, it may well finish in the thirtys ...
10million units and counting!


----------



## motorway (29 March 2007)

BraceFace said:


> Yadda Yadda yadda.
> I'm afraid I'm a little lowbrow to truly understand your postings Motorway.
> 
> Mate, you can do your analyses, you can draw the lines on the chart as you please, you ramble your technobabble, it doesn't change a thing....
> ...





Well What can I say ?

Only that You _do_ get to have an interesting meal in the next few weeks : 

A point on resistance, resistance does decay the further away it is.
Compare this BAR to the Upthrust BAR

There has been a lot of buying Below today's finish..

BUT ,,, A trend is a higher high and a HIGHER LOW..

So We need to be in step with that reality and to take advantage of it..
And* not *be manipulated by it..


motorway


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2007)

Did anyone read the answers to the speeding ticket, especially Q3?
It might be a reason for the increased volume.

"pSivida is aware of rising trading volume in the Company's securities on NASDAQ (PSDV), Frankfurt (PSI) and the ASX (PSD) in line with increasing interest in the outcome of negotiations currently being conducted with a major global pharmaceutical company. pSivida believes that this is a result of the important annoucement on 27 December 2006 in relation to the Company entering into a 3 month exclusive licensing negotiation period with a major global pharmaceutical company to acquire a worldwide, royalty bearing license to make, use and sell products using pSivida's drug delivery technologies. *The 3 month exclusivity period of this agreement has now expired and the Company is continuing in these negotiations which are at an advanced stage*."

Any comments/thoughts?

P.S I don't hold


----------



## motorway (30 March 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Did anyone read the answers to the speeding ticket, especially Q3?
> It might be a reason for the increased volume.
> 
> "pSivida is aware of rising trading volume in the Company's securities on NASDAQ (PSDV), Frankfurt (PSI) and the ASX (PSD) in line with increasing interest in the outcome of negotiations currently being conducted with a major global pharmaceutical company. pSivida believes that this is a result of the important annoucement on 27 December 2006 in relation to the Company entering into a 3 month exclusive licensing negotiation period with a major global pharmaceutical company to acquire a worldwide, royalty bearing license to make, use and sell products using pSivida's drug delivery technologies. *The 3 month exclusivity period of this agreement has now expired and the Company is continuing in these negotiations which are at an advanced stage*."
> ...





The part of the announcement I liked was the part

Stating that the announcement in Dec was NOW being more fully considered by investors.

Now what does this mean ?

What is clear is  mkt reaction in Dec compared to  more recently.

Is The suggestion there, that investors are now getting it right ?
After all IF you give something more consideration a more full consideration
are You not going to come up with a better and more accurate appreciation ?

News is always News
It was news in Dec .. 

But the effect of News reveals something. 
For one thing it reveals the technical position
something about who is holding..
And something about the line of least resistance..

What it reveals about the meaning of the News itself is more suggestive
But probably as real an indication as anything else..

DYOR... Only opinions
Mkts are about The transfer of risk under the cover of ( possible ) reward.
Make sure that reward is real and adequate.
Because the risk is always a given..



motorway


----------



## BraceFace (1 April 2007)

motorway said:


> Well What can I say ?
> 
> Only that You _do_ get to have an interesting meal in the next few weeks :
> 
> motorway




OK let's no get ahead of ourselves here....
After Thursday's speculation, the SP still ended the week at 27c.
Not even close to 36 c yet. 
My shorts drawer is still safe until PSD actually make an announcement, not just answer an ASX speeding ticket.
:blbl:


----------



## constable (3 April 2007)

BraceFace said:


> OK let's no get ahead of ourselves here....
> After Thursday's speculation, the SP still ended the week at 27c.
> Not even close to 36 c yet.
> My shorts drawer is still safe until PSD actually make an announcement, not just answer an ASX speeding ticket.
> :blbl:




Hope youve washed those shorts and cutting them up into bite size pieces!
Ann. due tomorow it would seem as suggested by the trading halt.
Really tho only god knows at this stage what it will mean price wise. Got caught trading these overnite so i will be eagerly waiting.


----------



## constable (4 April 2007)

Look its a pre-open seesaw!!


----------



## constable (4 April 2007)

constable said:


> Look its a pre-open seesaw!!




Little joke to myself really! First ann today was regarding finance restructuring (not that exciting ) and of course the high market expectations didnt like it but wait there's more ....1 hour later 2nd ann, 203mill deal with pfizer which i think will make the market very happeee.


----------



## constable (4 April 2007)

constable said:


> Little joke to myself really! First ann today was regarding finance restructuring (not that exciting ) and of course the high market expectations didnt like it but wait there's more ....1 hour later 2nd ann, 203mill deal with pfizer which i think will make the market very happeee.



Missed the open ......they dont give you much warning! out at 31c, machograssyarse love!


----------



## BraceFace (5 April 2007)

Uninspiring announcement...
Uninspiring response.....
High volumes but closed at it's opening price. 28.5c
...Shorts still safe.

I'm tipping this will retreat back to previous levels (low 20's)
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## constable (5 April 2007)

BraceFace said:


> Uninspiring announcement...
> Uninspiring response.....
> High volumes but closed at it's opening price. 28.5c
> ...Shorts still safe.
> ...




yep i think you can put the scissors away!


----------



## BraceFace (5 April 2007)

constable said:


> yep i think you can put the scissors away!




LOL : 
Gotta love it when you pick it right!!
maybe PSD will grow some legs on the back of more positive news.

At this stage - it's a dud.

I irks me to say that, because I still hold. (not for much longer methinks)


----------



## constable (5 April 2007)

BraceFace said:


> LOL :
> Gotta love it when you pick it right!!
> maybe PSD will grow some legs on the back of more positive news.
> 
> ...




Surprised then you didnt dump while it was over 30c. 
I had it again at 25c looking for a bounce but lasted all of about 15 minutes and out again at 25.5c. Im not a holder but i must say the market seems a little harsh on psd. Enjoy the volatility before it pulls its head in again!
Good luck bf.


----------



## constable (19 April 2007)

ann. out with a lot of reassurance within ,
seems management is concerned that the sp has tanked or the market hasnt fully appreciated licencing deal? Not sure really.
must add volumes has dropped off and sp steadied yesterday


----------



## BraceFace (20 April 2007)

constable said:


> ann. out with a lot of reassurance within ,
> seems management is concerned that the sp has tanked or the market hasnt fully appreciated licencing deal?




Both I reckon.
Basically the market did not respond to their announcement of the joint venture with Pfizer apart from a small blip on the chart.
The company is now in damage control.

So what do they do? They put out a transcript of an interview with one of their research guys as an "Open Briefing". Kind of a laymans overview of Psivida's plans. Big deal.....

Nothing new here, just some spin.

They're going to have to do better than that. 

As predicted, SP now back to 21c, as it was before the "big" Pfizer ann.


----------



## megla (20 April 2007)

Well, hopfully they will try a little harder, but at least it gave me an opportunity to top up..


----------



## BraceFace (20 April 2007)

megla said:


> Well, hopfully they will try a little harder, but at least it gave me an opportunity to top up..




Wow, bold move buying PSD after what has happened.

I've thought about buying more to average down my existing holdings but I think I'll wait until they hit sub 18c, which is not out of the question.

Good luck to all holders!


----------



## BraceFace (20 June 2007)

OK then - so the PSD chart is slowly trending downwards.
As I predictedthey are now at around 18c.

Is anyone still holding on to this, or has all hope been lost?
I'm tempted to top up but I can't find a reason why there might be a reversal in fortunes for this company...

Somebody, convince me otherwise....


----------



## BraceFace (15 August 2007)

PSD release positive clinical trial results and the share price drops.
(See ASX/Media release 13th August)

One of life's little mysteries.....

Obviously pharmacueticals/biotechs are not the flavour of the month - but at 10.5c per share for this company, this is a great buying opportunity. I topped up today.

Just my opinion.DYOR.


----------



## karmatik (28 August 2007)

Can anybody shed some light on why this share price keeps plummeting? Doesnt seem to add up??? News in general seems to be positive.


----------



## Ken (28 August 2007)

Cash burning biotech

Pretty simple.

They are losing money, keep having to raise funds.

Thats basically what biotechs are. Hold for 5 years, endure the pain of sideways downwards action, then hold on for massive gains in one day.


----------



## BraceFace (5 September 2007)

PSD charging through 15c today....
Up 20% on early trade.
No announcement today.

Perhaps one of those crazy fluctuations we see on Biotechs with no underlying news. Typical.

I'm out - Bought at 11c.


----------



## BraceFace (23 November 2007)

After the "Fizzer" announcement earlier in the year and a lot of hype, then some seemingly positive clinical trials, we now have a company trading at the grandiose price of 9c per share.It is now officially a penny hopeful.
This is quite amazing considering this company was trading at $1.00 + not all that long ago.
A slow moving train wreck that I have been watching from a distance.
It really beggars belief that the board of directors have let this happen. What the hell is going on down there?

Over the years, my three biggest losses and dissapointments have all been biotech/pharmacueticals - PSD, MBP and VCR.
I have lost more $$ on those three collectively than everything else I have done.
It would take something very exciting to make me invest in this market sector again.

Perhaps somebody would be kind enough to add some comment and maybe post a chart of PSD for the last 2-3 years.


----------



## motorway (23 November 2007)

Here is a chart that ,,,
Should speak for itself

support and resistance moving diagonally

( not necessarily a particular 45 degree angle .. or a 45 degree angle at all )

moving diagonally because supply has continually entered the market and overcome the demand

placements + under performance to date...

The P&F is particularly good at giving the overview..

A 4%x3 chart because of the current low share price, the price range and to encompass the last of the rise , top and fall.........

motorway


----------



## BraceFace (23 November 2007)

That is ugly.
The way that chart is headed, we're heading into negative territory!!

By the way, quite an unusual method of charting (forgive my ignorance).

Good luck to anyone who still holds.


----------



## motorway (23 November 2007)

> By the way, quite an unusual method of charting (forgive my ignorance).




It tends to give a very high degree of clarity......

The price is either above a 45 degree support( demand ) line ( on the way up  )
Or below a 45 degree resistance ( supply ) line ( on the way down  )..

Time is not on the x axis........

columns change when the price reverses..

So the chart will move at varying speeds..
expanding and contracting it's time frame..

eg nearly 5 years data on that chart...

You can interpret the chart with one glance
because all that matters is condensed and all that doesn't has been dispensed with.

motorway


----------



## motorway (15 March 2008)

> You can interpret the chart with one glance
> because all that matters is condensed and all that doesn't has been dispensed with.




Trading Halt

down thrusts have been getting weaker

Horizontal Movement !

Accumulation since at least 2008 ? 

Blue arrow is a P&F target  if so..

~ .185 cents

The chart above is a three box reversal

This is a one box reversal chart
DYOR

motorway


----------



## BraceFace (18 March 2008)

motorway said:


> Trading Halt
> 
> down thrusts have been getting weaker
> 
> ...




Nice Chart again Motorway.
So you think PSD might be in for a reversal in fortunes pretty soon?
Is this purely based on the reading of the chart, or is there some other company info you are aware of?
A spike up the 18.5c seem pretty optimistic given what has been happening for the last few years.


----------



## motorway (18 March 2008)

Well it had stopped going down
and one reason for that for sure 
was there has  been a bit of interest in it..


I note today that it has done what it often has done
on "good news"  ( Spike and fall ... complete rejection of higher prices )

But this announcement does not come with a 
new issue of shares ( it comes with some $$ though )

And the tide of the general market
was going out and how....


So  it sure should be on a watch list
to see if that "accumulation" continues

PSD is a beaten down stock
that has put it's head up and got noticed



> Is this purely based on the reading of the chart, or is there some other company info you are aware of?




Yes Purely chart based

IF the churning across on that chart
IS "good buying" -----towards-----> .185 is where it should head

Today's action was a very poor response


Here is the three reversal chart

Very early days ( still in a downtrend ...Lots of charts like that atm )

found  a floor  to turn around from ?
or just a rest while digging a hole  ?

motorway


----------



## BraceFace (18 March 2008)

Thnaks for that Motorway.
I continue to watch Psvida with interest, having done so much dough on them since 2006.
I have to say I'm not all that optimistic. As has been pointed out before on this and other forums , Good News for PSD never seems produce any sustained SP improvement. 
Plus, I don't reckon there's that many people who are interested in putting their well earned into Biotech penny hopefuls when there heaps of similar priced companies in the mining/resource sector to take a punt on.
We shall see....


----------



## motorway (24 May 2008)

update the chart 

It is always interesting to see movement against the trend
esp as was mentioned ( Braveface )

the chart is giving a negative price target 

looking a lot better

I hold 

motorway


----------



## nomore4s (27 May 2008)

motorway said:


> update the chart
> 
> It is always interesting to see movement against the trend
> esp as was mentioned ( Braveface )
> ...




Running hard lately, up to 14c from 6c only about 3 months ago. Good pick up MW.

I'm actually starting to get bullish on a few Pharmaceuticals/healthcare type companies with PRY & SIP interesting me, even though they are both in downtrends atm, some positive signs imo especially PRY.
May have to have a closer look at the sector and some other stocks within the sector.

Good luck to holders.


----------



## BraceFace (29 May 2008)

I think a lot of people (myself included) are no getting out of PSD due to the recent announcement regarding re-listing the company with a new "identity" and their relocation into the USA.
I can't remember the details but I do remember the permutations regarding how many shares you would end up in the "new" Psivida was kind of complicated and messy.
I think a lot of long term holders have probably received the documentation regarding this restructuring (it was a seriously thick book!) and just went bugger this , I'm out of here. 
It's not like this company is going places at the moment.
I reckon you'll see the SP subside back to around 10c in the next week or so.

Good luck to holders of this one.
I decided to put my cash from my PSD sell in a mortgage offset account - at least that way I'm getting at least 8.5% return.


----------



## motorway (16 April 2009)

PSD is now *PVA*


http://www.psivida.com/

A Last waterfall through A for October 08  ( well last so far  )

An uncorrected column


bullish pattern from march 09

Interesting Juncture on the chart  

motorway...


----------

